# 새삼스럽다



## vientito

The definition of this is quite elusive to me.  Here is the way Naver has it:

1. 이미 알고 있는 사실에 대하여 느껴지는 감정이 갑자기 새로운 데가 있다.
2. 하지 않던 일을 이제 와서 하는 것이 보기에 두드러진 데가 있다.

Bearing this definition in mind and looking at one of the examples i came across recently there seems to be some subtle difference in practice.  Here is the excerpt i came across recently:
http://instaud.io/yPg

아 시드니 잘 도착했다고?  아이구 새삼스럽게 그런 걸 다 보고하고 뭣이라?

The scene is of a lady who answered a phone and the above is the opening chitchat.

From the context, it seems that the usage above fits the second definition from Naver but i am thinking if it would just as simple to replace it with 또 or 다시 .  However there seems like a more subtle and nuanced idea behind the use of 새삼스럽다.  It feels more in line with déjà vu where there is an uncanny similarity of something happened in the past and the present.  Am i on the right track of interpretation, that the lady has similar experience that in the past the person would call her to tell her every little detail?


----------



## mink-shin

Hi, Vientito.

I hear her saying _"아, 시드니 잘 도착했다고? 히힛 아이구 새삼스럽게 그런 걸 다 보고하고 *그러시나*?"_



vientito said:


> From the context, it seems that the usage above fits the second definition from Naver but i am thinking if it would just as simple to replace it with 또 or 다시 .


_"또 그런 걸 다 보고하고 그러시나?" 또_ in this sentence could be construed as a synonym of _새삼스럽게_, which is colloquial. This is not the original meaning of _또_.
_"다시 그런 걸 다 보고하고 그러시나?"_  This sentence sounds as though the person whom she's talking with had already told her before the person's having arrived at sydney and had just told it again.



vientito said:


> It feels more in line with déjà vu where there is an uncanny similarity of something happened in the past and the present. Am i on the right track of interpretation, that the lady has similar experience that in the past the person would call her to tell her every little detail?


No. I think you're confusing with two different but similar words, which are "또" and "다시". Maybe it's because _또_ is colloquially used meaning similarly with _새삼스럽게_, while _다시_ isn't.

e.g.
_"아, *또*, 우리 의원님. 이런 것 까지 챙겨주시지 않으셔도 되는데......" 다시 _instead of _또
"휴가? 휴가는 무슨 *또* 휴가야?" 다시_ instead of _또_


----------



## vientito

Funny now that I always thought 또 and 다시 are exactly the same.  I have never realized that there is difference between the two.  Well, it just starts to complicate my life now


----------



## mink-shin

vientito said:


> Funny now that I always thought 또 and 다시 are exactly the same.  I have never realized that there is difference between the two.  Well, it just starts to complicate my life now



In general, they're not exactly the same. But in some contexts they are totally interchangeable. In other contexts, there's indeed difference, which is kind of subtle that some people would not notice any difference. In such context as you quoted, only 또 can be used. It depends on context which one you should use, '다시' or '또'.

In this context below, they're interchangeable.
_MinK : Min 씨, 그럼 이야기 즐거웠습니다. I've enjoyed talking with you, Min.
Min : 저도요, MinK씨. Me too, MinK.
MinK : *다시/또* 만나요. See you._​In this context, both version are grammatically correct. But their meanings are slightly different.
_MinK : 아버지, 어머니는 어디 계십니까? Where's mother?
My father : 부엌을 청소하고 있다. She's cleaning up the kitchen.
i) MinK : 아니, 또요? 
ii) MinK : 아니, 다시요?_ Both version mean that she did clean up the kitchen but is doing again. But _다시_ could imply that something was wrong or that she's doing in a different way from the way she did.​


----------



## Rance

vientito said:


> Am i on the right track of interpretation, that the lady has similar experience that in the past the person would call her to tell her every little detail?



That's unclear. It's possible lady has such experience in the past, or never had it. 
It can go either way.
Only certain thing is that lady is not accustomed to be informed of arrivals due to lack of such practice for some time.
Hence I would not recommend to interchange with 또, or 다시 due to two reasons:
1) It can falsely claim to existence of such practice in the past.
2) The nuance of unfamiliar/fresh feeling might get erased.

About  또 and 다시.
_As rule of thumb_, 다시 can usually be replaced with 또, but vice versa isn't true.
When 또 is used to mean _again_, or _repeatedly_, you can replace with 다시.
Everything else, you cannot(If you look up Naver Dictionary for 또, everything but first definition cannot be replaced with 다시).



mink-shin said:


> _"또 그런 걸 다 보고하고 그러시나?" 또_ in this sentence could be construed as a synonym of _새삼스럽게_, which is colloquial. This is not the original meaning of _또_.
> _"다시 그런 걸 다 보고하고 그러시나?"_  This sentence sounds as though the person whom she's talking with had already told her before the person's having arrived at sydney and had just told it again.
> 
> 
> No. I think you're confusing with two different but similar words, which are "또" and "다시". Maybe it's because _또_ is colloquially used meaning similarly with _새삼스럽게_, while _다시_ isn't.
> 
> e.g.
> _"아, *또*, 우리 의원님. 이런 것 까지 챙겨주시지 않으셔도 되는데......" 다시 _instead of _또
> "휴가? 휴가는 무슨 *또* 휴가야?" 다시_ instead of _또_



Besides my personal opinion on not recommending to interchange 새삽스럽게 with 또/다시, there are couple things I'd like to point out:

1) _"This is not the original meaning of 또." _

I think "common meaning/usage" is probably better expression.​
2) _"휴가? 휴가는 무슨 *또* 휴가야?"_

This is 8th definition of 또.
또 must come before 무슨.
_"휴가? 휴가는 *또* 무슨 휴가야?"_​


----------

